# LSD



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

question :what does LSD do to the brain that causes the visuals?

also check this out-WARNING for sensitive folks it may freak you out

http://www.yoism.org/?q=node/73 make sure you follow the directions!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

AWESOME! A NEW WAY TO GET HIGH!


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

That's pretty insane.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I saw nothing different. What is wrong with me? :-?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Brainsilence02 said:


> I saw nothing different. What is wrong with me? :-?


Same here.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Brainsilence02 said:


> I saw nothing different. What is wrong with me? :-?


Same here.

I didn't when I looked at the keyboard. I looked at a wall hanging in my room and it worked. And you have to concentrate really hard for longer than it says.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, this time I left it longer and then I looked at a painting in the wall.

I saw a lens distortion bump that expanded like a rock falling into the water, but instead of concentric circles, it had many radii (lines heading the center of my view-point to the "outside" of my view-point) that waved (somewhat). This laste for 0.8 seconds.

Is that it?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow I got a big effect.

1. The circle was spinning REALLLY fast. (kept getting faster)
2. When I looked at an object it felt like I was viewing it from the inside of a tunnel.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

:shock: that is pretty much how I remember things looking while on lsd (although that was a looooooong time ago.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

What a lovely, familiar feeling; and I've never done LSD .


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

keewwwl. i saw a big flower with lots of small pointy petals. tried it about 5 times same thing every time, im wearing glasses right now so when ive got my contacts in ill try it again and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

http://www.maps.org/research/cluster/psilo-lsd/

Its all about neurotransmiter disturbanes in the visual cortex

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd.shtml


----------

